# Maybe Why Uber Riders Do NOT Tip?



## JJcriggins (Dec 28, 2014)

For Grins, I went and logged onto Uber as a Rider

I looked at this real quickly and realized something.

Alot of Riders proudly proclaim to me that "Yeah, the Tip is included right?"

Is this what is confusing them?

Taxi Gratuity 20%

Yes, i know that UberX is not a Taxi.
But lets be real, alot of riders are feeble minded 
-don;t know the difference between UberX, black, Taxi etc, hell most are just grasping rideshare concept

-and don't read well or know how to use the app
Hence, Pins dropping in bodies of water etc

Just a thought


----------



## J.J. Smith (Sep 26, 2014)

I saw the same thing thing today upon examining the Uber as an Uber rider. With UberTaxi, a rider may tip on the credit card, but not so with UberX.

With the new lower fares in DC, I am of the mind:
1. the average rider by definition is a 3
2. everyone starts with a 3
3. the rider in my mind moves up or down from there
4. a tip - automatic 5
5. good vibes, good but not distraction conversation, a 4
6. jerks, long waits, pin not at address or vice versa, etc - down to a 2 or a 1

I have completed 2800 trips. This week I had two people ask me about their rider ratings. The first I gave a vague answer, but gave her a 4 because she was pleasant and conversational. Another young lady asked me this morning what her rating was. I checked. She was distressed to hear from me that she was a 4.9 and couldn't understand why she wasn't a 5! I told her I understood the "cashless transaction" misconception and that cash tips would move the needle. She she got out of my car she said, "I'm giving you a 5!" I responded, "That's a way to get a 5 from the driver." But no tip.

I think if WE ALL have the mind set that everyone starts at a 3 and go up or down from there, over time the average rider will end up with a score of 3. Drivers are slow to respond to a 3. And the feeling/word will spread that getting 4s and 5s, by tipping, will more likely get you a ride when you need one. 

I guess you might call it the slow drip theory of moving the battleship.


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

JJcriggins said:


> For Grins, I went and logged onto Uber as a Rider
> 
> I looked at this real quickly and realized something.
> 
> ...


Yes had pax comment on that tip function which only applies to uber taxi which is in few markets. Had to clarify for them all the time.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

J.J. Smith said:


> I saw the same thing thing today upon examining the Uber as an Uber rider. With UberTaxi, a rider may tip on the credit card, but not so with UberX.
> 
> With the new lower fares in DC, I am of the mind:
> 1. the average rider by definition is a 3
> ...


While I understand the plight, drivers should realize that many tippers do NOT appreciate tip extortion. If that "threat" goes public you could see negative results from those who DO too. Just a thought


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

Tx rides said:


> While I understand the plight, drivers should realize that many tippers do NOT appreciate tip extortion. If that "threat" goes public you could see negative results from those who DO too. Just a thought


I personally don't care what pax think anymore because quit driving when rate cuts went into effect.


----------



## gregthedriver (Dec 28, 2014)

It's not extortion it's standard operating procedure in this industry . Tip your driver or get smacked with 2-3 stars


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

gregthedriver said:


> It's not extortion it's standard operating procedure in this industry . Tip your driver or get smacked with 2-3 stars


^^^
For non-tipping pax there should be a rating below star one called 'Black Hole' that happens after a star has collapsed.


----------



## ChrisInABQ (Oct 21, 2014)

It's always so comfortable when I get the "so the tip's included, right?" question. It happened Tuesday night, and I feel like the pax thinks I'm lying to them when I tell them that tip is NOT included and there's no tip function in the app. Not sure why Uber is so stubborn in setting this straight...unless it's simply that they don't really care about us getting tipped or not (since they can't make money on it, they don't give a crap)!


----------



## uberisez (Jan 12, 2015)

When I first started using Uber, I actually thought this setting allowed me to automatically tip my Uber drivers... It was an Uber driver who actually explained this to me, which was incorrect. I tend to be one of those people who don't carry cash on me and loved the idea of the cashless system... If Uber provided a way to tip internally of the app, that would be rockstar... In the meantime, I always carry some cash with me to tip my Uber driver these days; however I'm shocked how many refuse the cash tip... One guy told me he would be fired for accepting the cash if he got caught and refused it profusely; even after asking a half dozen times if he was sure. Any Uber ride gets a cash tip from me these days, except if the the surge goes 3.0 or above.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

uberisez said:


> When I first started using Uber, I actually thought this setting allowed me to automatically tip my Uber drivers... It was an Uber driver who actually explained this to me, which was incorrect. I tend to be one of those people who don't carry cash on me and loved the idea of the cashless system... If Uber provided a way to tip internally of the app, that would be rockstar... In the meantime, I always carry some cash with me to tip my Uber driver these days; however I'm shocked how many refuse the cash tip... One guy told me he would be fired for accepting the cash if he got caught and refused it profusely; even after asking a half dozen times if he was sure. Any Uber ride gets a cash tip from me these days, except if the the surge goes 3.0 or above.


^^^
You're a Saint!


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

uberisez said:


> When I first started using Uber, I actually thought this setting allowed me to automatically tip my Uber drivers... It was an Uber driver who actually explained this to me, which was incorrect. I tend to be one of those people who don't carry cash on me and loved the idea of the cashless system... If Uber provided a way to tip internally of the app, that would be rockstar... In the meantime, I always carry some cash with me to tip my Uber driver these days; however I'm shocked how many refuse the cash tip... One guy told me he would be fired for accepting the cash if he got caught and refused it profusely; even after asking a half dozen times if he was sure. Any Uber ride gets a cash tip from me these days, except if the the surge goes 3.0 or above.


Drivers appreciate that!


----------



## Uberdawg (Oct 23, 2014)

What I have believed all along. Most pax think the tip is in the deal. Uber encourages them to think that. We beat them up far too much for being cheap. Some are, most aren't.


----------



## TampaVet (Jan 14, 2015)

Driver gave me a "wow your so cheap" look when I gave him $5 cash on a $30 fare. IS that cheap?


----------



## JJcriggins (Dec 28, 2014)

TampaVet said:


> Driver gave me a "wow your so cheap" look when I gave him $5 cash on a $30 fare. IS that cheap?


I would be grateful for 5 on 30 any day


----------



## gregthedriver (Dec 28, 2014)

M


TampaVet said:


> Driver gave me a "wow your so cheap" look when I gave him $5 cash on a $30 fare. IS that cheap?[/QUOTE He's not used to it. It's like a dog that never had a treat before look


----------



## uberisez (Jan 12, 2015)

TampaVet said:


> Driver gave me a "wow your so cheap" look when I gave him $5 cash on a $30 fare. IS that cheap?


I see this all the time now that I tip each ride. It's drivers in shock that you're actually tipping lol.


----------



## jackstraww (Jan 20, 2015)

*Uber Adds E-Hail Taxi Fee for New York City Riders*

http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2014/12/24/uber-adds-e-hail-taxi-fee-for-new-york-city-riders/?_r=0
************************************************************************************


JJcriggins said:


> Yes, i know that UberX is not a Taxi.
> But lets be real, alot of riders are feeble minded
> -don;t know the difference between UberX, black, Taxi etc, hell most are just grasping rideshare concept


Hell,I was even confused for awhile (a feeble minded driver,I guess)- - about 3/4 of them ask the same question>> - Tip is included ,right??
I tell them "UBER sez it is, but there are different rules for different services."
"Your using UberX - tip is technically only included in the taxi service." Yeah,most do think Im lying and trying to scam them. I end up mumbling something like "that's OK don't worry about it"- "Maybe next" time", or "catch the next driver "- Most cant help but see my disgust or lets say disappointment
Sometimes they throw me something,most of the time they don't- - I definitely make sure I have lots of singles though..for all those that say" All I got is a 20.00"- -No worries, I can break that for ya__
Sure it matters how far they,re going and plays on the service- -but if we just averaged a few dollars a ride..it would make a world of difference.
They still aint gettin drinks or mints ...this aint a movie theater, and that might be the stupidest suggestion Uber ever tried to tell me-


----------



## uberisez (Jan 12, 2015)

In 200+ Uber rides, I've only been offered water 3 times, and things like gum and candy maybe 6 or 7 times lol... and I declined each time. It's a cool perk, but not a deal breaker lol... Though, in all honesty, if I had a ride which didn't necessarily go so well, but the driver had offered me those things... I might chalk it up to the driver having an off day and I would likely still rate 5*'s.. but if I had a poor ride and those things were not offered, he's going to get 4 or less... 

Don't get me wrong... If your car is clean, doesn't smell, you drive safe, you don't have your radio blasting and don't make too many wrong turns, you're going to get 5 stars from me lol.


----------



## jackstraww (Jan 20, 2015)

J.J. Smith said:


> This week after 2800 trips


Either this number is a typo,I'm reading it wrong or your doing 400 trips a day 7 days a week--
I think I did 12..sat and sun


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

uberisez said:


> I tend to be one of those people who don't carry cash on me


Because you're a trifling cheapskate.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

gregthedriver said:


> It's not extortion it's standard operating procedure in this industry . Tip your driver or get smacked with 2-3 stars


That is extortion, not a gratuity. I don't tip because you expect it, I tip because the service earned it. If I learn that you are going to "punish" me unless I pay you off, I won't tip at all, because I will never hire your services.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> Because you're a trifling cheapskate.


 I hardly ever have cash any more, I use a card everywhere I go, and I'm no cheapskate.


----------



## gregthedriver (Dec 28, 2014)

Tx rides said:


> That is extortion, not a gratuity. I don't tip because you expect it, I tip because the service earned it. If I learn that you are going to "punish" me unless I pay you off, I won't tip at all, because I will never hire your services.


 I wouldn't hire an Uber either but your still a ******?


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

gregthedriver said:


> It's not extortion it's standard operating procedure in this industry . Tip your driver or get smacked with 2-3 stars


Sorry-UberX drivers cannot claim standards in "the industry". The "standards" were not applicable to Uber, remember? That's why they refused to follow cab or limo regulations. Your "UberIndustry" wrote its own new standards, including 'no tip', and drivers around the world PETITIONED to force cities to legalize them. Big mistake, IMO


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

gregthedriver said:


> cheapo alert


Nope. But I worked for tips for many years, and have had tipped Employees, from wait and bar staff to chauffeurs. I won't tolerate tip whining, it is a major turnoff to customers.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

Txchick said:


> I personally don't care what pax think anymore because quit driving when rate cuts went into effect.


Smart move. Keep your dignity!!!!


----------



## gregthedriver (Dec 28, 2014)

Tx rides said:


> Nope. But I worked for tips for many years, and have had tipped Employees, from wait and bar staff to chauffeurs. I won't tolerate tip whining, it is a major turnoff to customers.


 cool story bro


----------



## J.J. Smith (Sep 26, 2014)

jackstraww said:


> Either this number is a typo,I'm reading it wrong or your doing 400 trips a day 7 days a week--
> I think I did 12..sat and sun


Not real clear English on my part. I changed to read: "I have completed 2800 trips. This week I had two people&#8230;&#8230;"

Thanks for point this out.


----------



## J.J. Smith (Sep 26, 2014)

jackstraww said:


> Either this number is a typo,I'm reading it wrong or your doing 400 trips a day 7 days a week--
> I think I did 12..sat and sun


Not real clear English on my part. I changed to read: "I have completed 2800 trips. This week I had two people&#8230;&#8230;"

Thanks for point this out.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

TampaVet said:


> Driver gave me a "wow your so cheap" look when I gave him $5 cash on a $30 fare. IS that cheap?


 No that's not cheap at all.


----------



## jackstraww (Jan 20, 2015)

J.J. Smith said:


> Not real clear English on my part. I changed to read: "I have completed 2800 trips. &#8230;"


Im either really stupid or I just don't get it- _- 2800 trips in a week ??_? Help me to understand, bro *


----------



## Uberdawg (Oct 23, 2014)

jackstraww said:


> Im either really stupid or I just don't get it- _- 2800 trips in a week ??_? Help me to understand, bro *


He is saying he has completed 2800 trips. Not just last week. Like his UberTotal. Not real sure what it had to do with his point but.....


----------



## Lando74 (Nov 23, 2014)

I'm sure a major stumbling block is the processing fees Uber would have to pay for tips paid directly to drivers. Every tip would cost them a percentage that they wouldn't be able to recover, save for (gasp) raising fares.


----------



## CityGirl (Nov 29, 2014)

uberisez said:


> When I first started using Uber, I actually thought this setting allowed me to automatically tip my Uber drivers... It was an Uber driver who actually explained this to me, which was incorrect. I tend to be one of those people who don't carry cash on me and loved the idea of the cashless system... If Uber provided a way to tip internally of the app, that would be rockstar... In the meantime, I always carry some cash with me to tip my Uber driver these days; however I'm shocked how many refuse the cash tip... One guy told me he would be fired for accepting the cash if he got caught and refused it profusely; even after asking a half dozen times if he was sure. Any Uber ride gets a cash tip from me these days, except if the the surge goes 3.0 or above.


Me, too. I was a rider before I became a driver and I truly thought I had set it up to tip the drivers. If anyone is refusing a tip, they didn't watch the training very closely.


----------



## Big Machine (Jun 19, 2014)

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> Because you're a trifling cheapskate.


It's 2015, most people don't carry cash.


----------

